# Vic's vapor rub in the nose?



## INDYFIGHTER

I watched a young Golden Gloves hopeful coating the inside of his nose with a Q-tip of Vic's vapor rub.  I asked and he said it would help prevent nose bleeding and helped him breathe clearly.  Any thoughts or experiance with this?


----------



## Cryozombie

INDYFIGHTER said:
			
		

> I watched a young Golden Gloves hopeful coating the inside of his nose with a Q-tip of Vic's vapor rub. I asked and he said it would help prevent nose bleeding and helped him breathe clearly. Any thoughts or experiance with this?


 
I do that when I feel like I am coming down with a cold.  It may be a big fat placebo, but I never get as conjested, and the colds seem milder.


----------



## KenpoTess

well health-wise it's not to smart to use anything petroleum based inside the nostrils.. It can lead to a very nasty pneumonia.. 
Under the nostrils .. sure.. the mentholatum opens the sinuses albeit a temp fix.. it does help. As far as the nose bleed prevention.. most likely it's acting as a 'bandaid' and again.. Not healthy..


----------



## shesulsa

Vics vaporub in the nostrils is how I got my first lung infection. I recommend, as the Illustrious, Supreme and All-Knowing Tess suggests, coating the upper lip with it.  You'll get better results from a pre-fight sinus spray.


----------



## Andrew Green

> Not healthy..



I'd imagine a good number of things that get done in boxing corners as "temporary fixes" aren't particularly healthy...


----------



## Fight with attitude

I've seen pro wrestlers and boxers superglue there cuts closed, I'm sure thats not healthy either.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Under the nostrils .. sure  I do it when ever I feel a cold coming on

as for the super glue  doctors use it to close cuts also


----------



## TigerWoman

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> I've seen pro wrestlers and boxers superglue there cuts closed, I'm sure thats not healthy either.



Actually it is.  My vet superglued the minor incisions closed of both my older dog and my new pup's neuter incision.  Less scarring that way and heals real fast.  The glue just flaked off eventually or dissolved. There was nary a sign from the spay or neuter.  But I suppose if it isn't done neatly in the ring, it would scar.  There's even stuff to prevent that much these days.  

As far as vicks vaporub, no not healthy for reasons mentioned.  Better to use it below your nose or a steam inhaler or has anyone tried those plug in new thingies?  TW


----------



## MJS

I too have never put it in my nose, its always been on the upper lip.


----------



## Cryozombie

"Superglue" is advertised on television as a "stitchless wound closure" in the same way that many prescription drugs are advertised.


----------



## Marginal

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> I've seen pro wrestlers and boxers superglue there cuts closed, I'm sure thats not healthy either.


 
I read somewhere a while back that superglue started out as a liquid bandage in WW2. It only started being marketed for other applications afterwards.


----------



## Lisa

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> I've seen pro wrestlers and boxers superglue there cuts closed, I'm sure thats not healthy either.



A guy I used to train with was at his cabin (one that you had to boat into, couldn't drive) anyways, he was fixing the dock when somehow his brother-in-law dropped a 2x4 on his head causing his head to get a huge cut.  His wife started out using liquid bandage, when that ran out they finished with superglue.  Worked wonders and closed the wound almost immediately.


----------



## evenflow1121

I dont even think its an intended use of the product, vic's vapor rub.


----------



## splazzatch

There actually is a product doctors use and can be bought in most stores called liquid band-aid.


----------



## qizmoduis

splazzatch said:
			
		

> There actually is a product doctors use and can be bought in most stores called liquid band-aid.



Which is actually super-glue in a different guise.  They're both cyano-acrylates, but apparently slightly different formulations.  See: http://www.straightdope.com/mailbag/msuperglue.html


----------



## Shirt Ripper

It is fairly common practice in powerlifting to take a quick snort on an ammonia tablet (the fumes...) before stepping up to to bar for a big lift...kinda turns on the mind and gets you "jacked up" as I understand it...

Many practices in sport are not motivated by good health practices...that's not always the objective.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER

Thanks for all the great input everyone!!!  I was wondering cause I tend to get a little nose bleed when I take a shot on the nose (or alot depending on the shot!).      I don't know I want to stick Vic's up my nose though and sounds like it wouldn't help much anyways and could casue other problems.  I noticed in Rocky (yes, the movie!)  that when the fighters are prepareing for the fight they both take a squirt of something in a nose spray bottle.  Probably a decongestant???


----------



## crushing

I used to put some Vicks just under my nose to help prevent nosebleeds, mostly in the winter (which is also wrestling season).  I think it helped moisturize the dry cracked surface of the inside of the nose and prevented some nosebleeds.  It didn't keep a good solid cross face from bloodying my face.  This was years ago, maybe there is something better out there now that isn't petroleum based.


----------



## tkd_jen

FYI...Steven Lopez got in trouble because of Vics Inhalor:

http://www.usantidoping.org/files/active/resources/press_releases/USADA%20Press%20Release%20-Steven%20Lopez_February%202006.pdf

and

http://www.taekwondotimes.com/news.html


----------



## Apollo

Interesting read. I read somewhere that Vic works also as a poor mans Tiger Balm.  Tried it, didn't seem as strong, but did do a little good.


----------

